# Forum General Penpals and Language Exchange  An American living in Russia seeking English speaking Russians!

## DarrenO

Hello! 
My name is Darren and I am currently living in Kaliningrad, Russia. I am learning Russian but I am learning from someone who does not speak English at all. It would be nice to find someone who has at least a rudimentary grasp of the English language to help me with my Russian. I will be more than happy to help anyone learn English. I am well versed in the many nuances of English. I am  a very patient person with a passion for laughter and having fun.  
Cheers! 
Darren

----------


## Medved

Hi Darren! We could talk on Skype sometimes, I guess I know basics of the English language a bit  :: 
And I have some experience of explaining difficult things about Russian to Americans, though I am not a professional teacher.
Add me on Skype if you're interested. I'm on randomly during the day but mostly I'm on at around 0.00 +- an hour Moscow time.
MrEugene1000
ICQ 595506541 
Good luck!
- Eugene

----------


## Valeriya

Helo Darren ! I can sometimes to chat with You in Skype : yourvanillasky   ( it's my name in skype) or You can write me: gaika-r@mail.ru. I know English not exelent but I think we can help each other. Good luck !
Valeriya

----------


## chacarron

Hi Darren, 
My English level according to tests is Advanced and Im preparing for IELTS (International English Language Testing System) at the moment. I could use some help with my writing correction and phrasal verbs. If u need any help or advice do not hesitate to contact me  ::  - chacarron at yandex dot ru 
Kate

----------


## Irina Kovaleva

hi, Darren, i am interested in improving my speaking skills in english, at the same time i can help you with russian, please contact me, any time when i am on-line, my skype: irinakovaleva91

----------


## Tasha

Hello Darren! My name is Tatiana and I am currently working as an English teacher. My students sometimes ask me rather difficult questions dealing with the nuances of English. So I need some help of a native speaker. I will be very glad to help you with Russian. I adore this language and know quite a lot about it! I have studied Teaching Russian for Foreign Students at the university and have some experience of giving lessons to international students. If you are interested, contact me - wstudio.tatiana@mail.ru

----------


## julia_s7

hi DarrenO!
My name is Yulia and I need to practice my English
I live in Kaliningrad and I would be very glad to help you with your Russian.
my mail: julia_s7@mail.ru

----------


## OlyaOlya

Hi, DarrenO! My name is Olya and I'm Russian. I speak English quiet fluently and - what is more important to you - my Russian is excellent. I'll be glad to talk to you in skype (name - olroir, thought I use it not very often) or by mail: olga.petrova.g@gmail.com
Hope to talk to you someday.

----------

